# St. Francis and a Pij



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a garden statue on my patio and I would always find pij droppings in the bowl.

Mystery solved
































Good thing St. Francis loved animals


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

it looks pretty confortable to rest on.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty and healthy looking pij you have there...and intelligent too, resting
in the arms of St. Francis  .

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You couldn't ask for anyone better for protection, KIPPY! That happy pij sure knew where to land!  

How are Judah, Zeke and your other lovelies doing now?

LOVE and HUGS

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Pretty and healthy looking pij you have there...and intelligent too, *resting
> in the arms of St. Francis  .*
> 
> fp


Amen to that...fp. 

That is too cute, thanks for sharing, Kippy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a sweet image. Thank you fro sharing it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy, that is one great picture of a beautiful, healthy pigeon.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



How are Judah, Zeke and your other lovelies doing now?

Click to expand...

*Judah is taking a bath and Zeke is on her wooden eggs. They are all doing well. Nice day for a bath and relaxation.


*



You couldn't ask for anyone better for protection

Click to expand...

*I need all the help I can get.
I have another picture where there is a pij on his head. I will have to try and locate that one.

*



Pretty and healthy looking pij you have there...

Click to expand...

*Healthy, I sure hope so. It was bad for awhile there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great pic. He looks very comfy. 

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is inspirational. I saved a copy of it...I hope you don't mind.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing this neat photo. What a smart pigeon!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I saved a copy of it...I hope you don't mind.

Click to expand...

*No, I don't mind. 

I could not find the one I was looking for, maybe it was too blurry and I deleted it. I do have another garden statue and another pij who seems to like St. Francis.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Love the pictures Kim.  
I hope you & all your babies are doing well.

Cindy


----------

